# Cat food



## catman140 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi. I signed up to talk cats! I have one 17 year old, named Killer and one 3 year old name Kitty. 

I was hoping to find out if anyone can tell me a good brand of cat food for my situation. Killer is old and very skinny and Kitty is young and overweight.


----------



## quintcat (Nov 30, 2011)

I really like the Wellness brand food. It is grain free so might help your overweight kitty but has good protein and nutritional value for your skinny senior cat. Good look!


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome! Looking forward to pics! And hope you find the answers you're looking for with food.


----------



## Cole (Nov 30, 2011)

When I was younger and had cats, I fed them whatever I could. Now that I am older (wiser perhaps, haha) and the nutrition value of cat food has been brought to my attention, I purchase the Blue Buffalo brand. The cats seem to love it. It is a tad pricey, but I make the plunge because I believe it is better for them.


----------



## Cl2abbeyrd (Nov 3, 2011)

I also recent made a cat food change. I had to start giving mine a prescription food for her issue, but also wanted to give her half of something she would enjoy, but would still be healthy for her. For us, that has been Wellness Chicken or Turkey formula in the larger can. Penny loves it - and there has been a noticeable difference in her coat and energy. 

The woman at my pet store mentioned she's not a huge fan of Wellness anymore because they have 'sold out' to a larger corporation, which is probably true (i didn't take the time to research who that would be), but she said it is still their top seller for cats from all walks of life and issues. So far i really like getting it for my cat.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

i'm thinking going with a grain-free cat food, and all wet if possible because of your overweight kitty. wellness is one of the better brands out there that is easier to find but my kitties won't eat it :/ i would suggest that, evo, merrick, nature's variety, ziwipeak, addiction. good luck!!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

My Little Chiquita is quite picky and when I switched her over to premium food I had to go through a lot of different ones to find flavors she'd eat.
She loves Merrick's "Grammy's Pot Pie" "Turducken" and "Thanksgiving Dinner"


----------



## Bowie (Jan 19, 2011)

I used to work at a petstore a year ago and had to learn the ins and outs of food. I would reccomend Wellness or Nutro. For the overweight kitty, the best thing to do is give 1/2 -3/4 reccomended amount and the rest green beans (they are filling and nutritious, but mostly just water). At least that's what the vet told my mother in law when her cat was overweight. Good luck!


----------



## CorasMomma (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, I definitely would suggest a grain free food. My kitties eat the Nature's Balance duck and green pea and venison and green pea because one of them has food allergies to grains, glutens, chicken, turkey, and beef.


----------



## kathryns (Dec 3, 2011)

I recently made the switch from Science Diet to the canadian food Acana for higher protein and no grain. The cats love it!


----------



## valer4ik (Sep 11, 2011)

Does anyone have an opinion on chicken soup for the cat/kitten lover's soul? I am new to this and also am looking for a good brand. My kitten won't eat Welness, but she loves the chicken soup. It does have some rice, but the first four ingredients are meat sources (which I've read is very important). Any suggestions?


----------



## LiznMaya (Dec 3, 2011)

Chicken Soup is a Diamond owned brand, and is one of the better feed products they make. 

Personally, I feed Nature's Variety rabbit and Orijen 6 fish dry because I don't have the time and resources to have my cats on a raw diet. I have fed and like Innova Evo for cats, I feed the Red Meat Small Bites to my dogs and I will probably switch back to the Evo for my cats here soon as well. 

I also supplement my cats with whole foods I prepare at home since I don't do raw anymore. I usually give them my egg yokes when I make omelets, and they get a fair amount of broiled chicken breast, seafood or lamb whenever we eat meat. 

Some people have an issue with that, but I think it's a good way to get moisture, fat, and protein into their diets.


----------



## catman140 (Nov 29, 2011)

thanks everybody! thats a lot of brands to check out! is there any one of them you think would be good for BOTH cats? the old skinny one and the young fat one?


----------



## majiklover (Dec 7, 2011)

my kitty loved wellness since it was tasty and is very good for them but i suggest a balance of wet and dry foods either royal canine, Innova and wellness are all good choices depending on the cats needs
good luck


----------



## michlynn2414 (Dec 10, 2011)

I like the blue buffallo as well.


----------

